# Unitas trip



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't get pics up so threat is worthless


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Can't get pics up so threat is worthless


Not true. Did you catch some fish? Were there mushrooms around? I would love to hear about it.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Can't get pics up so threat is worthless


Agree with Catherder, let us know how your trip went. Pictures are just an enhancement, the meat and potatoes of a thread are the words that put forth the story. The Uintas is my favorite place, and love hearing about any adventures therein...


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, everyone loves a good fish story...


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

OK. Lets try this again.
My wife and I took a 2 night trip to the Unitas to an unnamed basin with an unnamed lake.
After a couple nice trail miles and a couple not so nice bush wacking miles I led her to camp.
We had the basin entirely to ourselves for the weekend except for a couple mountain goats and elk.
The lake was full of brook trout. They were definitely over populated and stunted but catching on every cast was pretty fun. We cooked a few up but did nothing to reduce competition in the little lake.
It was a great weekend and I'm glad I was able to spend it with my wife in the mountains.


----------

